# Christmas Breakfast Fatty Ideas???



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 22, 2010)

Christmas Breakfast is huge with my family... many years most of us eat so much during the breakfast we don't have room for dinner LOL!!! This year i was thinking about adding a Fatty to the Breakfast Menu... I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas to make it more Christmas like??? I am at a loss....

Our usual menu is

Eggs

Bacon

Sausage

Scraple

Pork Roll

Ham

Bagels

Croissants

Assorted Cheese

Danishes

An my personal favorite... extra spicy Bloody Marys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So any ideas for an Christmas Themed Fatty... if not i was thinking of scrambled eggs and left over bacon from the weave...


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 22, 2010)

A really tastey breakfast fatty I did was:

make two slices of french toast
mix some cream cheese with some orange marmalade approx. 1:1 ratio.
spread the cream cheese mix onto a piece of french toast and put the othe piece on top... like a sandwich.
chop up the sandwich into little squares
fill your fattie with the little squares and some maple syrup.
It makes for a great sweet/salty breakfast fatty, and I usually have a slice or two and and an egg.... mmmmmm.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 22, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> A really tastey breakfast fatty I did was:
> 
> make two slices of french toast
> mix some cream cheese with some orange marmalade approx. 1:1 ratio.
> ...


MMMMM I like I like... i forgot about the option of French toast (or even pancake)... and i do love Maple Syrup on my breakfast meat... This could be an option... Thanks!


----------



## garyc (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been thinking about the same thing. I think I will try a fattie made out of:

Jimmy Deans Sage sausage

Hash brown potatoes

Boiled egg, sliced

Chedder cheese

Hickory smoked bacon

Any other ideas to add to this one?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Steve you could always add some sauteed spinach, garlic  and onions with some mozarella cheese as a filling or make some fresh sausage and make this killer cassarole to add to your list

*Italian Spinach Pie*

8 oz mild Italian sausage (can also use hot)

6 eggs separated

2 packages frozen spinach, thawed and drained

1 ½ c grated cheese (Swiss or cheddar)

3 T chopped onion

2 t Worcestershire sauce

Dash Tabasco

2 unbaked pie crusts

Egg wash, 1 egg beaten with a tablespoon of milk

1 T sesame seeds

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Fry sausage until brown and crumbly.  Drain thoroughly and set aside.  In a large bowl beat the eggs yolks will and stir in the sausage, spinach, cheese, onions, Worcestershire sauce and Tabasco.  In a separate bowl, beat egg whites until stiff.  Fold egg whites into spinach mixture.  Thoroughly grease a 9” springform pan, line the bottom with pastry so that it overlaps the side.  Spoon in spinach mixture.  Top with the other crust.  Crimp the edges and perforate the top with a fork.  Brush top with the egg wash and sprinkle sesame seeds on top.  You won’t use all the egg wash.

Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove from the oven and place on a cooling rack.  Loosen and remove sides of pan.  Allow to cool 10 minutes before serving.

Serves 8

Here is another item to add to your list that you can do a day ahead of time

*Skier’s French Toast*

2 T corn syrup (light or dark or a combination)

½ c butter

1 c brown sugar, packed

1 loaf white bread, thickly sliced

5 eggs

1 ½ c milk

1 t vanilla

¼ t salt

In a small saucepan combine the syrup, butter and brown sugar; simmer until syrupy.  Pour this mixture into a 9” by 13” baking pan.  Set aside.

Slice the loaf into thick slices, remove crusts and on the syrup in the baking pan.  You will have 2 even even layers.

In a large bowl, beat together the eggs, milk, vanilla and salt.  Pour evenly over the bread.  Cover and refrigerate overnight.

In the morning, leave the casserole at room temperature while the oven preheats.  Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.  Cut into squares and serve immediately.  Serve with butter and a selection of syrups.

Serves 6 to 8


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm a big fan of tater tots in a breakfast fatty.  Cook them really crispy and let them cool before you put them in.


----------



## meatinc (Dec 22, 2010)

I like using maple bacon for the weave, Jimmy Dean Breakfast Sausage, chopped up pieces of pancakes, a can of diced apple pie filling, shredded american cheese, coat weave with maple syrup and roll in diced nutes of choice (I don't personally like pecans or walnuts which sounds the best so I use beer nuts or peanuts).


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! Everyone!!!! all these ideas sound great... i especially like the sweet & savory ones... I will probably go that route... thanks again! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think that a pancake fattie would go right alone with the normal menu.


----------

